# Crested Gecko Eggs Ready to Hatch???



## Iwantone

How will I know when my Crestie's eggs are ready to hatch or won't I? The first clutch have been incubating at room temperature for over 2 months now and are noticably larger than the last clutch but I have no idea what to expect. 

I'm not getting impatient, I'm not, I'm not ...... :whistling2:


----------



## weegie

at room temperature it will take a while longer but normally when they are due to hatch they starts to "sweat" get little droplets froming on the shell of the egg


thanks
george


----------



## Iwantone

weegie said:


> at room temperature it will take a while longer but normally when they are due to hatch they starts to "sweat" get little droplets froming on the shell of the egg
> 
> 
> thanks
> george


I didn't know that. So I look for 'sweaty eggs' lol.


----------



## Iwantone

Is there any particular time these eggs might hatch eg morning or could it be any time?


----------



## pigglywiggly

they hatch any time of day, best to check everyday incase they pop cause they shed really quickly and you dont want them eating any substrate.
i`ve never had one sweat though?


----------



## Iwantone

pigglywiggly said:


> they hatch any time of day, best to check everyday incase they pop cause they shed really quickly and you dont want them eating any substrate.
> i`ve never had one sweat though?


Thank you. The container I have them in is airtight, do you think it would be best to put some holes in it now? It also concerning me that they will hatch and suffocate. I have them in a dark cupboard but would it hurt them to leave them out on a table so I can remember to check on them more often?

I just wish I knew how much longer I had to wait.

PS Hopefully this is in the right section this time lol.


----------



## JamesJ

Eggs usually get stretchmarks on them not long before hatching, good luck with them xo


----------



## pigglywiggly

opening the container every day or two will be enough to change the air so they dont suffocate.
they`d have already died in the egg otherwise if htere wasnt enough oxygen, eggs breathe too.

as hana says, if you candle the eggs you`ll see tiny straight cracks/fissures in the surface of the egg for a week or so before they hatch, where the egg streaches......


----------



## Iwantone

Thank you both. I shone a torch through the side last night and could see a large dark shape inside but I'll have a better look. Is that the best way to candle them as I find it difficult to see what's inside?


----------



## pigglywiggly

i just use a small led pen light, the 99p ones to put on a keyring are fine.

when they`re ready to hatch the whole of the egg seems dark inside and you shoud see very tiny fine cracks in the surface.


----------



## Iwantone

pigglywiggly said:


> i just use a small led pen light, the 99p ones to put on a keyring are fine.
> 
> when they`re ready to hatch the whole of the egg seems dark inside and you shoud see very tiny fine cracks in the surface.


I can see a dark shape but no cracks unless it's my eyes. The whole of the egg isn't dark as I can see a light part in it.


----------

